# Wood Machinist Box



## MrCrem (Oct 7, 2014)

I recently was shown a few pictures of a wood box... An 11 drawer machinist box. From what I can see, it has green felt covered galvanized metal bottoms... I was wondering about the manufacturer.  I don't think its a Gernsner, maybe Union or something else. I don't know how many makers there were so I post here.


----------



## bleonard (Oct 7, 2014)

nice box the metal bottom is a sign of Gerstner & Sons look under the bottom drawer
and you well see a sign or not. a lot of other boxes were built be Gerstner& Sons
Bob


----------



## arlo (Oct 7, 2014)

When my grandfather died in 1983, I rescued his old box from his basement.  It was covered in a thin green leatherette and had some water damage.  A lot of the hardware was missing or damaged.  I stripped off the leatherette and replaced all the hardware.  I've looked for some type of identifying marks but haven't found them.  I don't know how old it is but I know he retired in the early 60s and he had owned it for a number of years before that.


----------



## spongerich (Oct 7, 2014)

All the Gerstner's I've seen are stamped inside on the bottom of the case.  The clasp on the front is usually also stamped.
Could be a Union.. I have a 7 drawer that looks similar and they did use the tin drawer bottoms on at least some of their boxes.

Look for the residue of a label on one of the wide drawers.. the shape could be a clue to the manufacturer.


----------



## MrCrem (Oct 26, 2014)

Well as they say... upon further review... I went to see the boxes this friend had acquired. He had Three. One pictured below is a Gernsner .  He also has a Lufkin 7 drawer wood box and a 2 drawer Kennedy...  all of the boxes are filled with tools. The Gernsner had the numbered drawers and the name stamped on the bottom plate. curious though... It had a Yale lock on it.
 The Lufkin is in much better shape... Lufkin stamped lock and a rectangular Lufkin name badge, bottom center inside the lid .


----------



## speedmill (Feb 17, 2015)

In the past, Gerstner would look over your tool box and tell you the year that it was made.
They have a open house and sale in June. You can buy all the hardware for the boxs, wood 
and unfinished box's too. Just look them up on the web for the date.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 17, 2015)

Here's a plan for making one if anyone has the time and wants to try. This what it looks like.
Here's the link and there is a way to download everything in pdf.

http://www.shopsmithhandson.com/archives/jan_feb_02/html/major_project.htm


----------

